# D-76 1:1  How to dilute



## PESCADOINESTABLE

Everywhere I looked for, the say diluting 1:1 and they take for granted that information. 
If anyone can help me, I want to know that after Ive mixed up the bag of d-76 with the water. Thats the d-76 full streght????, and 1:1 would be adding water to that mix .???


----------



## Torus34

Yes.  1:1 simply means taking the full strength developer [mixed to provide the quantity listed on the package -- qt, liter, gallon, etc.] and diluting it with an equal quantity of water.

In general, you would make up the D-76 to full strength and then dilute some of it as needed, keeping the remainder at its original strength.

As a normal procedure, I've found that Snapple(R) bottles hold enough developer to fill my developing tank.  I make up a batch of D-76 and apportion it out into Snapple bottles, filling almost to the top.  1 gallon = 7 bottles.  As there is little air trapped in the bottles, the developer keeps well.  I use it a bottle at a time [1 bottle = 1 tank of film] and discard it after use.  Same with the fixer.


----------

